# NFL 2019



## Piece (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't think there's a thread on this, so I'll start one.

New season is here. Surely not another Tom Brady and Pats win in Miami? Who's your tip and what's your team going to do?

For me, the Cowboys could have a decent season. Elliott signed up for some more years, provided he keeps his slate clean. Jason Witten is back after the world's shortest retirement. The defence is touted to be strong this year. Just depends on what Mr Clappy has planned. Cowboys to reach play-offs and Div final again.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 5, 2019)

Pats fan here since early 80s so seen the bad and the good. 

I know itâ€™s been said before but no way Pats will be there this year, Bradyâ€™s age yes but losing Gronk is huge also. 

NFC- Eagles for me if Wentz comes back to any form 

AFC - I canâ€™t see past the chiefs , got to love Mahones. 

Jets could surprise a few this year and looking forward to seeing how the Browns start the season. 

Iâ€™ll be at Tottenham for the Bears game.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope you are right about the Cowboys.
Bring it on!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 5, 2019)

Would like to see Mahomes have another good year, suspect they'll make the Championship game at least again, even without Gronk may well be against the Patriots again though......

Interesting to see how the Browns go in the AFC aswell

NFC Eagles, Saints or Bears I think.  I'm a 49ers fan so hopefully we give ourselves an outside chance of making the post season but is more hope than expectation!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2019)

Redskin fan so expecting my season and play off chances to be done by week 5


----------



## Roops (Sep 5, 2019)

You and me both.........the pre-season has been the same old garbage, with what looks like quite a talented team, unfortunately our coaching team look to be about as inspirational as small bag of wet lettuce.........


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 5, 2019)

It's a toss-up on whether Jay Gruden gets fired before the end of the season or the day after.   And he's only the second worst Gruden coaching in the NFL this year.
The Raiders and Dolphins are going to be dumpster fires.     Underdog watch - Houston Texans.
And then which ancient QB will fall off a cliff first - Brady or Brees.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 5, 2019)

Raiders to make the play offs 

The Raiders will win nine games, go to the playoffs as the third team from the AFC West and throw a scare into whomever they face. You wanted bold, right? As noted several times earlier, the Raiders' roster is much improved and Carr is the beneficiary. Gruden's offense will make a lot more sense to the quarterback, and the last time Carr played in the same system two years in a row, he played at a league MVP level. That was in 2016, when a broken leg suffered in Week 16 ended a dream season for Carr and the Raiders. Time for the dream to be revisited. -- _Gutierrez_


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2019)

Another rebuilding summer from the Broncos - another veteran QB brought in alongside a draft pick who could end up being the franchise QB we have been searching for years 

The potential is there on the ground and in the air but the line needs to protect Flacco. Defensive wise we are strong as long as the secondary click - would say we are a dark house but itâ€™s tough division to get out off - maybe the toughest


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

SOme interesting comments and choices here https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2019/sep/05/nfl-2019-predictions-super-bowl-mvp-winner


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 6, 2019)

The dumpster fire in Oakland started last night with Antonio Brown being suspended.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The dumpster fire in Oakland started last night with Antonio Brown being suspended.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear


----------



## Big_G (Sep 6, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Oh dear 

Click to expand...

Not looking good atm, Mike Silver reporting Raiders may be able to use these disciplinary problems to void his guaranteed contract

Shame, really looking forward to seeing AB in the silver and black


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2019)

Spot the error


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Guessing the gronk ?


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 6, 2019)

Falcons fan here. With the return of key players in defense at the very least a winning season expected. In a pretty open division especially if Brees continues what looked like a pretty rapid decline so a shot at the division or wildcard place. Have to start better than last year though


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 7, 2019)

Has Bellicheck replaced the Gronk if has then the pats again ,going to be a busy year for Edelman. Can see the goat retiring after this season finishes.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 7, 2019)

Câ€™mon- Gronk is irreplaceable ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Piece (Sep 7, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The dumpster fire in Oakland started last night with Antonio Brown being suspended.
		
Click to expand...

Released, sacked, pushed out, kicked out now. Anyone gonna take him?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 7, 2019)

"Hello Antonio, it's Jerry Jones for you on line 2"


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 7, 2019)

You need a big coach for big player personalities. He is off to the pats is he can take the pay cut.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm still trying to fully understand NFL but I do have a soft spot for The Steelers, I dont know why. 

I'm not gonna go all superfan like all those London based United fans who've never been to OT do but I'll be rooting for them ðŸ˜‰


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 7, 2019)

AB to the Pats, how long for ? Hope he like the cold


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 8, 2019)

Pittsburgh ainâ€™t tropical ðŸ˜†


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 8, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Pittsburgh ainâ€™t tropical ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

That's good enough for me ðŸ‘


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 8, 2019)

I became a Tampa Bay fan because the first game I saw on Channel 4 had them winning.   The week before, my former co-host Nick Halling became a Steeler fan for the same reason.  I've spent 37 years winding him up about the better suntans I get because of following the Bucs.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 8, 2019)

That was quick - AB has signed a one year deal at the Pats.  A shame he canâ€™t play the first game V the Steelers but will be eligible week 2 onwards.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 8, 2019)

Raiders not playing til tomorrow, so what game(s) shall I watch ??


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 8, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be taping the Pats Steelers and giving it a watch in the morning.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 8, 2019)

Tampa Bay Rays on at 6.10 live so NFL Gamepass on the site so I can switch games. Then the Bucs v the Faulty Whiners at 9.25pm.   Ideal.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 8, 2019)

Plumped for vikings/falcons


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 8, 2019)

My whole fantasy season is riding on Goff and Kupp (again).

No waiver wire to save me this year as we are 14 rather than 12 players!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2019)

Dolphins looking solid this year 
Cowboys vs Giants is on later, I'm hoping my wife and daughter will take pity on me and let me watch it


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2019)

Miami conceding 42 points in the first half ðŸ˜±


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 8, 2019)

Good to see Mayfield blow up , great player  but pretty odious human from what ive seen so far. (Well, Osi says so and when  is he ever wrong?)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

Redskins lose. What a shocker. Seems a lifetime ago watching the glory days and the likes of Theismann on C4 when it first game to British TV screens


----------



## User62651 (Sep 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Dolphins looking solid this year 
Cowboys vs Giants is on later, I'm hoping my wife and daughter will take pity on me and let me watch it 

Click to expand...

Hope they've let you, it's been a very bright start thus far, offenses faring well and ball getting passed and carried which generally makes for better viewing. 2 TDs so far.


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Dolphins looking solid this year 
Cowboys vs Giants is on later, I'm hoping my wife and daughter will take pity on me and let me watch it 

Click to expand...

Managed to watch most of the game until sleep took over. Good win and decent passing yards.


----------



## Big_G (Sep 9, 2019)

On a plus point, it looks like the Raiders have re-signed Keelan Doss


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2019)

Not the best of starts for the Steelers ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Pats, decent first win. To be honest I am the NFLs equivalent of the sky sports football fan. This kid who Pats have got. Is he any good? If so it could be a tasty offence re wide receivers with him and  Edelman. Wondering what the pats are gonna look like post Brady.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Go Pats, decent first win. To be honest I am the NFLs equivalent of the sky sports football fan. This kid who Pats have got. Is he any good? If so it could be a tasty offence re wide receivers with him and  Edelman. Wondering what the pats are gonna look like post Brady.
		
Click to expand...

Wait a few years yet to see them post Brady Tashy. 

Antonio Brown and Josh Gordon together as the deep threat is really going to scare a lot of secondaryâ€™s.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 9, 2019)

If you really want to understand Belichick and the Patriots, read Michael Lombardi's book "Football Genius" that came out last year.  You will learn more about the NFL on each page than anything you've learned so far.  Lombardi has worked all over the NFL and has an awesome twice-weekly podcast on The Ringer.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 10, 2019)

Raiders win ðŸ˜Š

Without AB , good luck to be Pats


----------



## Big_G (Sep 10, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Raiders win ðŸ˜Š

Without AB , good luck to be Pats
		
Click to expand...

Was a solid start, loving the Black Holes AB chant 

Thought the new O line looked good, hardly heard Von Millers name all game

Great start for a young team in transition


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 10, 2019)

Been a Dolphins fan since the mid 80's when they started showing the game on Channel 4. This season is going to be trying to say the least.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 11, 2019)

It looks like Drew Brees imminent demise may have been over stated.


----------



## Big_G (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks like Antonio Brown back in the news again for his off field activities


----------



## bernix (Sep 11, 2019)

falcons & MR2 fan here, will be a difficult season. i admit though that i start watching gridiron only after baseball season ends, back on this thread in november


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2019)

Another Dallas win v Washington.

Another defensive masterclass from the Dolphins ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 16, 2019)

Pat's with 76 points already to their name.already looking very ominous for the rest.


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 16, 2019)

Great result for the Packers although somewhat helped by the performance of Cousins. Certainly wasn't predicting a 2-0 start given the fixtures but I'll take it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 21, 2019)

AB cut again, !


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 21, 2019)

There must be some serious issues if the Patriots cut him before anything became official.    He is history in the NFL now.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 21, 2019)

Only if anything comes out of the accusations


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 21, 2019)

Anyone that good is always given the standard "we'll wait for the full legal process to take its course".    
From what I've heard inside the media grapevine, he's absolute toast over this one and even Jerry Jones won't touch him now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Anyone that good is always given the standard "we'll wait for the full legal process to take its course".    
From what I've heard inside the media grapevine, he's absolute toast over this one and even Jerry Jones won't touch him now.
		
Click to expand...

Think Oleson has more chance of getting frequent flyer miles on the airline he caused the furore on.


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Anyone that good is always given the standard "we'll wait for the full legal process to take its course".   
From what I've heard inside the media grapevine, he's absolute toast over this one and even Jerry Jones won't touch him now.
		
Click to expand...

Does he get to keep the signing on bonus after just one appearance???


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 21, 2019)

there's some good articles about this on espn

https://www.espn.co.uk/nfl/story/_/...nio-brown-answering-biggest-questions-release


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 21, 2019)

Piece said:



			Does he get to keep the signing on bonus after just one appearance???
		
Click to expand...

There will be some serious discussions going on about this right now.  Did the terminology in the contract potentially invalidate it because it preceeded the contract being signed etc.   It will run and run for some time.  Unlike his career.   I've dealt with some real prima donna receivers in my time (Keyshawn Johnson being by far the worst) but everything I've heard about Brown is that he was a liability from the start.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 21, 2019)

So it looks like the Pats May have to pay up. Jesus that is one expensive TD.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There will be some serious discussions going on about this right now.  Did the terminology in the contract potentially invalidate it because it preceeded the contract being signed etc.   It will run and run for some time.  Unlike his career.   I've dealt with some real prima donna receivers in my time (Keyshawn Johnson being by far the worst) but everything I've heard about Brown is that he was a liability from the start.
		
Click to expand...

PS, the prima donna players, is that down to the individual or his entourage or both..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2019)

Many NFL players are like that because they have been treated like royalty at high school and then college.  And once they prove they can play in the NFL, they just get too full of themselves thanks to their agents, families and hangers-on. The character Rod Tidwell in Jerry Maguire is a perfect example.    It is normally receivers for some reason but they are in the limelight more than others.  The only QB who was right up his own arse was Colin Kaerpenick which is why NFL team would ever touch him irrespective of his political views.  He was an absolute cancer in the 49ers locker room and you cannot have the focal point of your entire team acting like that.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 22, 2019)

I hadnâ€™t heard that wrt to Kaepernick , I find it much easier to believe he hasnâ€™t got a job because he continues to protest against racism in an industry dominated by white owners.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2019)

Kaepernick -  no team is every going to touch him again with all the baggage he comes with.    Yes he is probably better than some of the third-string QBs who wind up playing at the end of a season because of injuries but you have to consider what it would do the chemistry of a locker room if he arrived in there.  And no team is ever going to take that chance with him.

He had a nice season leading a good Niners team to the Super Bowl but he was not the reason they got there.   And even then there were many stories about his divisiveness in the locker room that even dated back to his days in college.    He will never play in the NFL again so he can carry on spouting his political views to anyone who wants to listen.     And most of his complaints about racism are totally unfounded.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And most of his complaints about racism are totally unfounded.
		
Click to expand...


It would derail the thread hugely to start talking about police treatment of minorities in the states but suffice to say we disagree. 

Have any sources for the stories about his divisiveness prior to taking the knee? Iâ€™d be interested to look at those.  Osi and Jay Bell (my primary source on CK ðŸ˜†) seem to rate him both as a QB and a human.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2019)

My sources would be the 20-30 members of the media I talk to on a regular basis as a freelance NFL writer.     The NFL coverage on the BBC is seriously dumbed-down and neither of them do any kind of research outside of what one intern does for them.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 22, 2019)

Itâ€™s unusual for that many folk in the media to think he is a jerk but the public perception be different, but hey ho. I guess there must be some published stories out there I just canâ€™t find them. 

Where do you get published? Iâ€™d be interested to follow your stuff.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			My sources would be the 20-30 members of the media I talk to on a regular basis as a freelance NFL writer.     The NFL coverage on the BBC is seriously dumbed-down and neither of them do any kind of research outside of what one intern does for them.
		
Click to expand...

Dumbed down Auntie Beeb, ðŸ˜³ Our esteemed establishment. Do you know what your saying man. Off to the stocks in the tower for you. That aside heathen ðŸ˜, there was a reason why I asked. There MUST be a reason why the Pats did what they did, to be honest and I know the cheatriots are not your favourite team. But I am gobsmacked they took on " trouble" in the first place.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 22, 2019)

Because he allegedly sent texts which could be deemed threatening to the accuser whilst at the Pats, according to the BBC.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2019)

Tashy - they were not aware of all the other allegations when they signed him.    Someone in the Patriots organisation will be out of a job for that.  I am friends with the Bucs security team (run by an ex CIA veteran) and I know the depths they go to look into all their players or potential ones.

I know how the BBC work on the NFL because I used to do that research for them back in the day!


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2019)

Another win for Dallas, moving to 3-0.

 Sharky has to be gutted after that Bucs missed FG at the end.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 25, 2019)

The cat is still in hiding.    If he misses a kick in the next two games, he won't be coming over to London for the game against the Kitty Cats.
Did find out last week by the way I am calling that game for the Bucs inside the stadium.   So pity the poor 75,000 people who will be there listening to me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 29, 2019)

Raiders, 2 possession s, 2 touchdowns ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2019)

The two right side linebackers who totally missed their assignments on that Raider end-around score are in for a long week of film review.  That was embarrassing.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 29, 2019)

Raiders win, sure like making things harder than they should be, rookie D came good.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 29, 2019)

My fantasy hopes fail with every down Goff fails and Kupp doesnâ€™t get a target.

What happened to Goff? Where is his resurgence?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 30, 2019)

Goff missed a couple of scoring chances in that game but he was under siege at times and got happy feet in the pocket.   Todd Bowles' blitzing defense is a real all-or-nothing for the Bucs this year but it did the job on Goff when needed.  The Rams will be OK.   They are still way better than the Niners or Seahawks in that division.   Not sure what to make of the Jekyll and Hyde Buccaneers right now.    But I'll enjoy seeing them score a franchise record 55 points in a game.  Shame as I was there when they scored their record 48 in the Super Bowl against the Raiders.


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2019)

Dallas 3-1 now after falling a bit short in New Orleans. Battle of the defences as EE only gets as many yards as one of my topped drives.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 30, 2019)

NFL Irritations - people who use "defence" and not "defense".      Also calling Super Bowl one word when it's two.      We used to purposely ignore any e-mails that came into the Sky studio that fell foul of those two rules!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 1, 2019)

That nasty little thug Vontaze Burfict has been suspended for the season for yet another late hit and ejection.   He needs to be kicked out of the NFL forever.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A6D5E1778E46B0D512E8A6D5E1778E46&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That nasty little thug Vontaze Burfict has been suspended for the season for yet another late hit and ejection.   He needs to be kicked out of the NFL forever.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A6D5E1778E46B0D512E8A6D5E1778E46&&FORM=VRDGAR

Click to expand...

Not great and leading with the head/helmet. Blowing kisses after being ejected.

Has this guy got form then?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 1, 2019)

He's got a rap sheet so long that Fragger even issued him a 30-day ban from this forum.  The only thing he hasn't done is wear black socks with shorts.  He is an out-and-out thug.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2019)

Redskins season over even earlier than normal


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 1, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That nasty little thug Vontaze Burfict has been suspended for the season for yet another late hit and ejection.   He needs to be kicked out of the NFL forever.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A6D5E1778E46B0D512E8A6D5E1778E46&&FORM=VRDGAR

Click to expand...

Raiders D looked better without him, the guy who stepped up to call in the plays did a good job.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That nasty little thug Vontaze Burfict has been suspended for the season for yet another late hit and ejection.   He needs to be kicked out of the NFL forever.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A6D5E1778E46B0D512E8A6D5E1778E46&&FORM=VRDGAR

Click to expand...

Yup big news on the box over here. Thing is he didnt have to do it. Cheap shot. 
Other big news over here. College sports stars to be paid ðŸ˜³


----------



## Wolf (Oct 1, 2019)

See the Steelers smashed the Bengals QB for 8 sacks.

Happy to see the Jags win against the Broncos.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 6, 2019)

Raiders bullying the bears D, wasn't expecting that


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2019)

Green Bay handing us, Dallas, our backsides on a large plate. Totalled mullered. â˜¹


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Green Bay handing us, Dallas, our backsides on a large plate. Totalled mullered. â˜¹
		
Click to expand...

The Cowboys benefitted in the first three weeks from playing bad teams.  The Manning-Giants, The Deadskins and the Tanking Dolphins.   The last two weeks they came up against good defenses in the Saints and Packers and got found out.  Week 6 they have the J-E-T-S and they will win.   They are a wild card team at best as the Eagles are far better overall.

The highlight of yesterday's game was the Clapper throwing a challenge flag at an official with a few four-letter words and getting a yellow flag thrown back at him.  Just priceless.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Raiders bullying the bears D, wasn't expecting that
		
Click to expand...

"Bullying" cannot be used in any context when you are playing Chase Daniel       The Raiders are taking advantage of circumstances but they are not a good team.  The win over the Colts was more a case of Indy playing badly than Oakland playing well.    They are fortunate they have a bad Denver team in their division but they are third-best in the AFC West behind the Chiefs and LA Chargers.


----------



## azazel (Oct 7, 2019)

Do officials get training in how to throw their flags? Just wondering if it's up to them how flamboyantly they do it or if there's a standard  Last night's one with Jason Garrett was hilarious: "oooh, the bad man shouted at me, I'm going to send this bit of cloth twirling in the breeze, that'll show him". There was one in week four (I think) where some guy punched another player and about four flags went up in unison, it was almost synchronised.

Probably something that only amuses me but it does make me laugh when I see it.

The Garrett incident is from about 30s in the clip:
http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-...lay-Honey-Badger-prances-through-for-big-pick


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Cowboys benefitted in the first three weeks from playing bad teams.  The Manning-Giants, The Deadskins and the Tanking Dolphins.   The last two weeks they came up against good defenses in the Saints and Packers and got found out.  Week 6 they have the J-E-T-S and they will win.   They are a wild card team at best as the Eagles are far better overall.

The highlight of yesterday's game was the Clapper throwing a challenge flag at an official with a few four-letter words and getting a yellow flag thrown back at him.  Just priceless.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly I wrote that at 31-3. Nice recovery to make the scoreline respectable but in truth, it was a 14pt game, with all the mistakes made, slow start and the inability to hold GB in the first half. Rodgers likes it at Dallas.

Garrett hissy fit was quite funny though! I think there was a some previous between him and the line judge before he chucked the red flag...I remember the same ref saying to JG something like , "if you disagree, then chuck the red flag..."!

The next three we can win - Jets, Eagles and Giants. Maybe.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2019)

azazel said:



			Do officials get training in how to throw their flags? Just wondering if it's up to them how flamboyantly they do it or if there's a standard 

Click to expand...

Ok this is going to sound crazy but yes they do.   Around 15 years ago there was an incident involving a Baltimore offensive lineman, I know his nickname was Zeus but can't remember exactly who it was, who was hit in the eye by a flag and sustained a nasty injury.  The flags have weighted corners.    The officials are taught when amongst players to throw them at the apparent spot of the foul downwards.  When they have a personal foul penalty or a scrum, then they will throw them straight up in the air away from the players to alert the TV crews that such a penalty is being called.

These are the sorts of e-mails we used to get sent in to the studio at Sky and then myself or Nick Halling would toss a coin over who had to look stupid actually giving out the real answer.    We got a classic one once asking how the yellow line to indicate a first down was put on the field.  We so wanted to say "someone runs across quickly with special paint" but were banned from doing it.


----------



## azazel (Oct 7, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Ok this is going to sound crazy but yes they do.   Around 15 years ago there was an incident involving a Baltimore offensive lineman, I know his nickname was Zeus but can't remember exactly who it was, who was hit in the eye by a flag and sustained a nasty injury.  The flags have weighted corners.    The officials are taught when amongst players to throw them at the apparent spot of the foul downwards.  When they have a personal foul penalty or a scrum, then they will throw them straight up in the air away from the players to alert the TV crews that such a penalty is being called.

These are the sorts of e-mails we used to get sent in to the studio at Sky and then myself or Nick Halling would toss a coin over who had to look stupid actually giving out the real answer.    We got a classic one once asking how the yellow line to indicate a first down was put on the field.  We so wanted to say "someone runs across quickly with special paint" but were banned from doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the answer. In reality - aside for nearly taking someone's eye out - the flag system isn't really that much different from a linesman's flag in our football, it's just there are a few more umpires in the NFL.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2019)

Seven on-field officials in the NFL all with specific responsibilities and locations on the field for each play.   But a linesman in football doesn't throw his flag at an offside player.  Then again, there's a thought â€¦..


----------



## Wolf (Oct 7, 2019)

See it's just been announced that Redskins have just parted with Jay Gruden


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Wolf said:



			See it's just been announced that Redskins have just parted with Jay Gruden
		
Click to expand...

Hoorah although another season done already so too little too late for a new coach to do anything


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 7, 2019)

Gruden was only kept on for this past weekend so the new coach would not get an ass-kicking on week 1 from the Cheatriots.  He was dead man walking on the sideline Sunday.
And I'm hearing bad things about the rookie Haskins' development since he got into Washington so don't expect any miracles there.


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hoorah although another season done already so too little too late for a new coach to do anything
		
Click to expand...

That's got me thinking.  What team has made the worst start and yet still made the post season?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 8, 2019)

The Chargers went 0-4 under Bobby Ross in the early 90s and did it.   The 2019 Redskins will not go winless.  They still have to play the Dolphins this month.   If you work for CBS and get allocated to call this game, then you know you don't have job security.  If it was a Fox game, then it would be Dick Stockton calling it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Chargers went 0-4 under Bobby Ross in the early 90s and did it.   The 2019 Redskins will not go winless.  They still have to play the Dolphins this month.   If you work for CBS and get allocated to call this game, then you know you don't have job security.  If it was a Fox game, then it would be Dick Stockton calling it.
		
Click to expand...

What price Redskins going winless. Really can't see where the next win is coming from and both offense and defense look so ropey


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Chargers went 0-4 under Bobby Ross in the early 90s and did it.   The 2019 Redskins will not go winless.  They still have to play the Dolphins this month.   If you work for CBS and get allocated to call this game, then you know you don't have job security.  If it was a Fox game, then it would be Dick Stockton calling it.
		
Click to expand...

PS when do you take the Tampa fans to Stonehenge ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 9, 2019)

I am about to begin five days of chaos Tashy.  It starts with filming two groups of fans arriving at Gatwick very early tomorrow morning, then Hampton Court Palace.  Friday, extinction activists permitting, big group filming in Parliament Square, then the London Eye and the tour buses.  Evening parties Friday and Saturday, more filming during the day.  I'm then calling the game in the stadium on the Sunday and working for a Tampa TV station and NFL Network pre-game.   Spending Monday showing some friends round other London attractions and then seeing them off Tuesday morning.   It's going to be manic but a lot of fun.

I'm really looking forward to doing a slot with Rich Eisen, Kurt Warner, Steve Mariucci and Michael Irvin on their pre-game show.  That will be a real honour.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 9, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I am about to begin five days of chaos Tashy.  It starts with filming two groups of fans arriving at Gatwick very early tomorrow morning, then Hampton Court Palace.  Friday, extinction activists permitting, big group filming in Parliament Square, then the London Eye and the tour buses.  Evening parties Friday and Saturday, more filming during the day.  I'm then calling the game in the stadium on the Sunday and working for a Tampa TV station and NFL Network pre-game.   Spending Monday showing some friends round other London attractions and then seeing them off Tuesday morning.   It's going to be manic but a lot of fun.

I'm really looking forward to doing a slot with Rich Eisen, Kurt Warner, Steve Mariucci and Michael Irvin on their pre-game show.  That will be a real honour.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it me man, sounds like busy fun. ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2019)

It's all unravelling in Jerry's house. Dreadful first half at the 0-4 Jets, missing catches and leaking offensive yards against a creaky team. Nearly recovered in Q4 but not enough...worthy of a hearty clap though, JG? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Enjoy it me man, sounds like busy fun. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Fun or five days of mayhem?   Actually incredibly exciting, rewarding and memorable.   Taking Warren Sapp round the Tower of London, being called out by Bryan Glazer (owner of the Bucs and Man Utd) in Regent Street where he was shopping with his wife, being given a 35-year service presentation by the Buccaneers on the field and then calling the game making one comment that went viral over the NFL Network yesterday for its somewhat sarcastic undertones.     Looks like I may get the London game internal commentary gig for every game going forwards.  Happy days!    Shame about the result but I was so focused on my commentary, I am only going to sit down and watch it properly tonight.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Fun or five days of mayhem?   Actually incredibly exciting, rewarding and memorable.   Taking Warren Sapp round the Tower of London, being called out by Bryan Glazer (owner of the Bucs and Man Utd) in Regent Street where he was shopping with his wife, being given a 35-year service presentation by the Buccaneers on the field and then calling the game making one comment that went viral over the NFL Network yesterday for its somewhat sarcastic undertones.     Looks like I may get the London game internal commentary gig for every game going forwards.  Happy days!    Shame about the result but I was so focused on my commentary, I am only going to sit down and watch it properly tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Chuffed to bits for you  PS me man. Proper chuffed, if you want to look even better next year, have me as your right hand man ðŸ¤£
Beer time for you me finks.ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Oct 27, 2019)

Good to see the Jags getting a result today and Garner Minshew II, I think looks pretty good considering he was a 6th round draft pick.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy with the Seahawks pulling out the win over a fairly average Falcons team. 

How well are the 49ers going though. After a 4-12 season to jump out to 7-0 this time out. Their D is kicking butt.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 28, 2019)

And the Patriots go marching on , will they have a season of wins or will they fall like last time they went unbeaten and lose the Superbowl.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			And the Patriots go marching on , will they have a season of wins or will they fall like last time they went unbeaten and lose the Superbowl.
		
Click to expand...

We can but only hope


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Goff missed a couple of scoring chances in that game but he was under siege at times and got happy feet in the pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Goff and Kupp are sensational as a pair, Goff needs another gear to his game to get a ring. Kupp is already there IMO.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			We can but only hope 

Click to expand...

My top fantasy scorer this season is my Pats D...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2019)

I was covering the Bucs v Cardinals game last night.  Two bad teams that saw Tampa Bay play less badly than Arizona.

But in nearly 40 years of covering the NFL, I have never seen a QB with such bad mechanics as Kyler Murray.  He's the size of a smurf and has a ton of passes batted down at the line of scrimmage.  And the Cards took him No.1 overall because their new coach used to coach him.   Maybe he will have an OK career but I just cannot see it happening.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 11, 2019)

Didn't watch any games last night as Raiders played Thursday.Cant see them making playoffs but building nicely for their move to LV. Might have to have a holiday out there.
Good to see Zay Jones playing for them, watched him @ECU when I was working out there.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2019)

Seahawks beating the 49ers was a great result. So many reads on Garoppolo and should have cleaned up the game in regulation. Clutch win in OT will do for me though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2019)

There are stories out there that Colin Kaepernick is holding an open tryout this weekend to prove he is still good enough to play in the NFL.

1.  No he wasn't three years ago.
2.  He comes with more baggage than an Emirates 787.
3.  He hasn't played in three years.

His only chance is with Vince McMahon's XFL next season as a novelty item for publicity purposes.   Still a colleague of mine in the media is going to go just to be part of the circus if it takes place.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2019)

I saw this on PFT last night. They were debating why this has come about because it makes no sense!? Seems there could be a legal reason for this so they donâ€™t get sued again. An open tryout in Atlanta on a Saturday? Who is actually going to turn up and watch (the media will be there in force) because the owners and coaches will be getting ready for their games?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I saw this on PFT last night. They were debating why this has come about because it makes no sense!? Seems there could be a legal reason for this so they donâ€™t get sued again. An open tryout in Atlanta on a Saturday? Who is actually going to turn up and watch (the media will be there in force) because the owners and coaches will be getting ready for their games?
		
Click to expand...


Doing it so they don't get sued?    No, no no no no no â€¦. yes.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Doing it so they don't get sued?    No, no no no no no â€¦. yes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 15, 2019)

*just watched the clip of Garrett attacking Rudolph in last night's game. Should be a lifetime ban .*


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 15, 2019)

Think there is talk of him being arrested for assault.
He didn't miss, that's for sure


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



*just watched the clip of Garrett attacking Rudolph in last night's game. Should be a lifetime ban .*

Click to expand...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/50430293

Don't sound good at all.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 15, 2019)

Fat Albert Haynesworth stamped on a player a few years back and I thought that was the worst I would ever see on a football field.   He is history for that one.    The Browns are a totally undisciplined team and their coach Freddie Kitchens is to blame for it.


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/50430293

Don't sound good at all.
		
Click to expand...



Sacks the QB, then wrestles, then rips his helmet off and then clunks him with it. Bye, bye Garrett.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 15, 2019)

11 teams will be there for Kaepernicks workout which will be lead by Hue Jackson


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 15, 2019)

@Pathetic Shark I'm going to in Florida for a few months, how hard is it to get tickets for the 4 American sports?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2019)

Paperboy said:



@Pathetic Shark I'm going to in Florida for a few months, how hard is it to get tickets for the 4 American sports?
		
Click to expand...

Look on StubHub. I got tickets for baseball in New York and basketball in Orlando without any problems. Really simple, thoroughly enjoyed both.

PS can give more detailed help, particularly I suspect on AF, but as a tourist on holiday I found it easy. I should add I bought in advance but for baseball in particular they play so often that there are always tickets available.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 15, 2019)

Baseball - Tampa Bay Rays - dead easy - the Trop is a dump - the team is fantastic but because they play in St.Pete, no-one goes.   Miami Marlins - even easier as the team is crap too.
NFL - Bucs, Dolphins and Jaguars - all really easy - none of them sell out.
Basketball - Orlando Magic and Miami Heat - sorry no idea, don't follow men's netball at all ;-)
Hockey - Tampa Bay Lightning sell out every game but you can get single tickets through StubHub.  The team in South Florida (will not say their name) - never sell out because they're crap too.

Message me if you want any specific advice about the Tampa teams.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 17, 2019)

So Kaepernick changed a few things up at short notice. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/50448708


----------



## Captainron (Nov 17, 2019)

I am really not a fan of these rules that overly protect the quarterback. Pathetic that you canâ€™t hit them the same way as any of the other guys on the field. The amount of roughing the passer calls being made for unavoidable contact is ludicrous


----------



## Hitdaball (Nov 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I am really not a fan of these rules that overly protect the quarterback. Pathetic that you canâ€™t hit them the same way as any of the other guys on the field. The amount of roughing the passer calls being made for unavoidable contact is ludicrous
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s giving Lamar an edge  he is taking full advantage of.  I would say the rule shouldnâ€™t be in place if the QB is scrambling ahead of the line.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 24, 2019)

This Seahawks v Eagles game has had more fumbles than a high school dance.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Iâ€™m watching Pittsburgh-cinn. Iâ€™m betting this is much worse. 3 an outs all over the place


----------



## Captainron (Nov 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™m watching Pittsburgh-cinn. Iâ€™m betting this is much worse. 3 an outs all over the place
		
Click to expand...

D is winning the day here.
Wentz is having an absolute mare again. Russel Wilson is missing passes too. Windy day


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 24, 2019)

Captainron said:



			D is winning the day here.
Wentz is having an absolute mare again. Russel Wilson is missing passes too. Windy day
		
Click to expand...

Final score doesn't really reflect the game mate.
Yes, defences were on top but Seattle bombed 2 easy tds.
Problems for the Eagles


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 24, 2019)

Raiders plays off hopes blown, expect to get smashed at KC next week too.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 24, 2019)

The (Formerly, a long long time ago) mighty mighty Redskins with a MONSTER win over a team with their 2nd choice QB. Presumably, back to normal next time out, but it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			The (Formerly, a long long time ago) mighty mighty Redskins with a MONSTER win over a team with their 2nd choice QB. Presumably, back to normal next time out, but it was fun while it lasted!
		
Click to expand...

Don't get too excited. Back to their less than average mediocrity next week. Hard to see when we'll ever be the mighty Redskins again


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2019)

Pats - Boys was attritional in crappy weather. Closer than I thought but still another L for Clappy.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 25, 2019)

Wish this Ravens Rams game was on a touch earlier.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 25, 2019)

Keep waiting for the 49ers to fall apart but another good win last night.

Tough couple of games coming up may show us where we really stand......

Still a great season following years of nonsense.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Wish this Ravens Rams game was on a touch earlier.
		
Click to expand...

New to the nfl so not a massive fan, however, picked the steelers cos you have to have a team. If I could pick again, itâ€™d be the ravens.

Is it possible to change? I half donâ€™t even want to... cmon the Pittsburgh Ravens ðŸ¤£ðŸ™„ðŸ¤£


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Am I right in saying, 1 half of the wildcard is 8&2 the other is 6&5? Levels!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 26, 2019)

No.  The two division winners in the AFC and NFC both earn byes.   The wild card games are then the No.3 seed playing host to the second wild card team and the No.4 seed playing host to the first wild card team.
So right now the AFC is New England (10-1) and Baltimore (9-2).  They are the 1 and 2 seeds.  Then Houston and Kansas City are division leaders at 7-4 so they would be the 3/4 seeds.   Buffalo at 8-3 are the best wild card team (No.5) seed and someone from the 6-5 logjam of the Steelers, Colts, Titans and Raiders would be the No.6 seed.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 26, 2019)

Caught up with the highlights of the Ravens game last night. 

Lamar Jackson has just cranked it up a few notches. He is playing out of his skin behind a great O line. 

IF the AFC goes to script then the Divisional title match could be a stunner!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 26, 2019)

The Ravens' offensive scheme is just awesome right now.   Truly adapted to take account of the skills Jackson and his team-mates possess.   The likes of the Patriots and Chiefs will already be desperately working out ways to stop it come January.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Ravens' offensive scheme is just awesome right now.   Truly adapted to take account of the skills Jackson and his team-mates possess.   The likes of the Patriots and Chiefs will already be desperately working out ways to stop it come January.
		
Click to expand...

Am sure letting few pounds outta the balls may help ðŸ˜ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bear's vs Lions in now but can't be bothered to watch, probably turn out to be a cracker.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 29, 2019)

The Dallas v Buffalo game was hilarious.  Jerry Jones dancing around in his box celebrating when the Cowpokes went 7-0 up.  Then being shown looking more and more grumpy as the game went on.  The Clapper is history as head coach of that team.   Outside of the Cheatriots, there is no team I love watching lose more than the Pokes.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Dallas v Buffalo game was hilarious.  Jerry Jones dancing around in his box celebrating when the Cowpokes went 7-0 up.  Then being shown looking more and more grumpy as the game went on.  The Clapper is history as head coach of that team.   Outside of the Cheatriots, there is no team I love watching lose more than the Pokes.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a Russian spy sending coded messages back to your masters ? What does all this mean in real English? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Dallas v Buffalo game was hilarious.  Jerry Jones dancing around in his box celebrating when the Cowpokes went 7-0 up.  Then being shown looking more and more grumpy as the game went on.  The Clapper is history as head coach of that team.   Outside of the Cheatriots, there is no team I love watching lose more than the Pokes.
		
Click to expand...

It was embarrassing. Dallas played well for a few drives. The rest was shambolic; dreadful defence, awful throwing and failure to kick basic field goals. The only turkey that should be cut this year is Garrett and he should have gone ages ago.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 29, 2019)

Was good to see Buffalo sink the Cowboys. Jerry looked like a film baddy discussing a hit with his cronies while they were getting beaten.

Garrett is a dead man walking

Luckily for Jerry the NFC East is the weakest Division in football and they should still make the playoffs.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Only one early game worth watching 

Then hopefully the Raiders will hump the Chiefs.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Only one early game worth watching 

Then hopefully the Raiders will hump the Chiefs.
		
Click to expand...

Great game, hard running from both sides, great special teams play to help set up win.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2019)

Getting back into this after 30 year lay-off.
My team, back then, was the LA Rams, so I guess I'm stuck with them.
They've had an average season so far but they're on fire tonight!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 2, 2019)

Second loss for the 49ers. Baltimore did just about enough to win it on a horrible night weather wise.  Jackson is a genuine dual threat QB and got just over 100 yards rushing for the 4th time this season. He sold the 49ers more fakes than an Istanbul street trader. He's still behind my boy Russell Wilson though IMO. 

Great to see both coaches going for it on 4th down and despite the score being low, I thought it was a good game.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 2, 2019)

Right now Jackson will win the MVP because of the East Coast media bias.  It is close between him and Russell "Hustle and Bustle Man Muscle" Wilson but I have seen enough media votes to know how these things go.   The Seahawks could well take the NFC West from the Niners.   Right now, Baltimore is No.1 in the NFL with the Cheatriots 2nd.  I'd put Seattle and New Orleans ahead of the Niners but those five are the class of the league right now.  There is a fair drop-off to the likes of the Packers, Texans and Chiefs.   And somewhere way down the mountain are my Bucs who have managed to play two teams even more crap than they are so have won two on the spin.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 3, 2019)

Seahawks beat the Vikings!!

Should have gunned them but had a couple of minutes of madness to let them back in. 

Travis Homer with two awesome special teams plays. The fake punt was brilliant


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey!!!! What about those Dolphins !!!!!!!!!!  Wooooop wooooop !!! 

Miami has a Dolphin
The greatest football team.....etc etc


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 3, 2019)

The Dolphins - a franchise so bad they can't even tank a season properly  ;-)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2019)

Dallas to reach post-season with a losing record, then storm the NFC Championship to make the SuperBowl.

Or not.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Some game that...


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 8, 2019)

Some game in New Orleans, great win for the 49ers after looking like losing narrowly for second week in a row


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Great game , missed the winning fg as h I'd wanted to watch im a celeb


----------



## Captainron (Dec 8, 2019)

Awesome game that. 

Garropolo put together a drive under some massive pressure which answered a few questions. See that Sherman had a hamstring issue and they are already short of quality corners so he could be a huge miss if it’s a long term thing.

Hope Seattle can smash up the rams and take the number 1 seed position in the NFC


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Awesome game that.

Garropolo put together a drive under some massive pressure which answered a few questions. See that Sherman had a hamstring issue and they are already short of quality corners so he could be a huge miss if it’s a long term thing.

*Hope Seattle can smash up the rams and take the number 1 seed position in the NFC*

Click to expand...

I don’t 

Sherman being injured is a big concern.....


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Watchin the steelers game. Arizona is 2000 miles away, how are there so many Pittsburgh fans there? Seems like half the stadium is waving the towel


----------



## Captainron (Dec 9, 2019)

Damn it!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 9, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Watchin the steelers game. Arizona is 2000 miles away, how are there so many Pittsburgh fans there? Seems like half the stadium is waving the towel
		
Click to expand...

Pittsburgh fans always travel well.  It is a case of cold weather well-supported teams having their fans take a long weekend in a warmer place and they include the game as part of the trip.  You see it with the Bucs, Dolphins and Jaguars too. 

I mean, if you were living in the cold of Pittsburgh, New York or Chicago, wouldn't you jump at the chance of a long weekend somewhere warm?


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Raiders lose again, Think Carr may be gone next year.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pittsburgh fans always travel well.  It is a case of cold weather well-supported teams having their fans take a long weekend in a warmer place and they include the game as part of the trip.  You see it with the Bucs, Dolphins and Jaguars too.

I mean, if you were living in the cold of Pittsburgh, New York or Chicago, wouldn't you jump at the chance of a long weekend somewhere warm?
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but there must of been at least 15 thou of them. Madness


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 10, 2019)

You also get a lot of traditional team fans who have moved away to warmer weather states like Arizona, California and Florida and then go to watch their teams when they play there.   Tickets are easy enough to get as season ticket holders will put single game ones up on the NFL's ticket exchange and make themselves some money back in the process when their own team is crap.


----------



## Big_G (Dec 10, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Raiders lose again, Think Carr may be gone next year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you, really hoped he would be the franchise quarter back we needed, but there's just something about him that's not quite right.

Too cautious, afraid of the deep ball, bad decision maker under pressure, possible choker?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 10, 2019)

There will be a lot of mediocre QBs moving teams during the off-season.   Scam Newton is probably out in Carolina,  Carr, possibly Winston in Tampa.  Teddy Two Gloves won't stay as a back-up in New Orleans and the Bears are still not sold on Trubisky.   Tannehill is a free agent and the Bengals will draft Joe Barrow from LSU with the first pick meaning Andy Dalton will be cast off as well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2019)

Don't know why  they did this against the Bengals 😵

https://www.espn.co.uk/nfl/story/_/id/28306603/patriots-footage-bengals-sideline-aired-tv

shame to see raiders lose last game at oakland, need to sort out their second  half woes


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice performance from Dallas last night. Everything clicked and didn’t look a team that was 6-7. New kicker was in play, nailing the extras and FG, but had two kicks offs that he hooked OoB. Off to Philly next week for a crucial divisional matchup.

Interesting end to the Arizona - 49ers game!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 17, 2019)

Arizona- Niners?   Don't you mean the Falcons pulling a rabbit out of their backsides to screw SF's division title bid?
I still don't believe in Dallas.   Whoever wins the NFC Least is going to get murdered at home by the No.1 wild card team in the playoffs.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Arizona- Niners?   Don't you mean the Falcons pulling a rabbit out of their backsides to screw SF's division title bid?
I still don't believe in Dallas.   Whoever wins the NFC Least is going to get murdered at home by the No.1 wild card team in the playoffs.
		
Click to expand...

😳 oops, yes I meant Atlanta. It's not like I wasn't watching it on the Redzone...


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2019)

Dallas v Philly is a massive massive game this weekend. Divisional title on the line effectively. 

Next week Seahawks host the 9ers and that could be a NFC #1 seed match. 

Looking forward to all of this now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 17, 2019)

And my Bucs might have won four in a row but are so out of it, we have been assigned the Corpse of Dick Stockton by FOX Sports to call our games the last two weeks.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 17, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Dallas v Philly is a massive massive game this weekend. Divisional title on the line effectively.

Next week Seahawks host the 9ers and that could be a NFC #1 seed match.

Looking forward to all of this now.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm expecting another massive disappointment from the Cowboys again


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

Brady is having a shocker this evening. He is missing some really simple connections. No doubt he will pull off a few worldies in the playoffs.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

And the Cheatriots have to go through the wildcards now.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 29, 2019)

Surely the end of Jameis - of course that's how his season finishes 😂😂😂

If only Falcons could've started better, some great individual results and 6-2 in last 8 but shocking, shocking start killed us.


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2019)

43-0 stuffing a few weeks ago...Miami go and win at Brady's house 😂

Hoping NYG do us Cowboys a favour.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2019)

This Giants/Eagles game is good entertainment, difficult to call.


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			This Giants/Eagles game is good entertainment, difficult to call.
		
Click to expand...

Bit clearer now as Eagle's defense bringing the heat.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2019)

Piece said:



			Bit clearer now as Eagle's defense bringing the heat.
		
Click to expand...

The Giant’s QB fumbling the ball has changed the game completely, it’s as if the Eagles have found another gear!


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 30, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The Giant’s QB fumbling the ball has changed the game completely, it’s as if the Eagles have found another gear!
		
Click to expand...

.
Probably one and done in playoffs, what with all the injuries.
But did well to win the division.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Surely the end of Jameis - of course that's how his season finishes 😂😂😂

If only Falcons could've started better, some great individual results and 6-2 in last 8 but shocking, shocking start killed us.
		
Click to expand...

Jameis Winston is like Brexit - you are either for him or against him and the fanbase is totally divided.   Every NFL defensive back loves him.    The first QB ever to throw 30 TDs and 30 picks in a single season.  A record setting seven pick sixes in a year.   And the 6th QB ever to throw for 5,000 yards.     Personally, I've had enough of him.  He's still an immature a-hole in the locker room as well.


www.bucpower.com/index.htm      This is how I summed it up.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 4, 2020)

Very mature half by Josh Allen and the Bills. Their D has kept Watson quiet as hell


----------



## Wolf (Jan 4, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Very mature half by Josh Allen and the Bills. Their D has kept Watson quiet as hell
		
Click to expand...

They've been superb so far at nullifying Watson and his fast feet & hands. He has superb potential and Bills are keeping him out of the game. Hopefully the Titans can do the same to Brady and the Pats.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2020)

That finger on the sky analyser 🤢🤢


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2020)

Is there anything more satisfying that having breakfast watching the Cheatriots get beaten?   
There is a great Twitter clip out there of the final moments of the game being set to the music from Titanic.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m 2 for 2 on my Super Bowl predictor 

Saints and Seahawks to win in the NFC wildcard games


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Is there anything more satisfying that having breakfast watching the Cheatriots get beaten?  
There is a great Twitter clip out there of the final moments of the game being set to the music from Titanic.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you think Brady will play next year, or is he hanging up his foot pump?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 5, 2020)

No idea.  Nothing will happen for around 6-8 weeks in the NFL until the free agency period starts.   The Patriots have no other realistic QB on the roster so would need to go searching for a replacement.  Brady would at least let the front office know his intentions before then.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

I used to attend Patriots games back when they played in Boston,  Fenway Park to be precise, and tickets were seven dollars.  I was in college and even I could afford seven bucks in 1960s money.

Most of the years were lean.
The past twenty have been magnificent.
But last night, I sat through that great era coming to an end.

Tom Brady, at 42, says that it's "unlikely" that he will retire.
He has a beautiful family, and he's all set financially.
I don't know why he'd risk catastrophic injury just to prove publicly that he can't play anymore.

He's the greatest quarterback who ever lived.  He's the GOAT (greatest of all time). He shouldn't ruin his legacy due to hubris and greed.

Your fans love you, Tommy.  Retire now, please.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

Yup. It’s time for Brady to ride off into the sunset. No doubt he will be in high demand as a pundit.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I used to attend Patriots games back when they played in Boston,  Fenway Park to be precise, and tickets were seven dollars.  I was in college and even I could afford seven bucks in 1960s money.

Most of the years were lean.
The past twenty have been magnificent.
But last night, I sat through that great era coming to an end.

Tom Brady, at 42, says that it's "unlikely" that he will retire.
He has a beautiful family, and he's all set financially.
I don't know why he'd risk catastrophic injury just to prove publicly that he can't play anymore.

He's the greatest quarterback who ever lived.  He's the GOAT (greatest of all time). He shouldn't ruin his legacy due to hubris and greed.

Your fans love you, Tommy.  Retire now, please.
		
Click to expand...

Yup think Mr Brady has just about done enough now to be mentioned in the same breath as that other Pats legend.Steve Grogan. 👍


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Yup think Mr Brady has just about done enough now to be mentioned in the same breath as that other Pats legend.Steve Grogan. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I know that you're kidding. Grogan was a gritty competitor whose competitiveness we all appreciated.
But we don't mention him in the same breath as the GOAT.
As a matter of fact, most of the team records that Brady broke were Vito "Babe" Parilli's records.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 5, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I know that you're kidding. Grogan was a gritty competitor whose competitiveness we all appreciated.
But we don't mention him in the same breath as the GOAT.
As a matter of fact, most of the team records that Brady broke were Vito "Babe" Parilli's records.
		
Click to expand...

yup deffo kidding, Grogan was the first Pats QB I can remember, although I am sure he was not the starting QB when they got battered by the Bears in the Super Bowl back in the 80,s


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

If Brady retired now, when would he graduate to the Hall of Fame?
Is it one of those where they wait a few years to see if they come out of retirement?

Done a bit of research. And it’s a 5 season break.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			yup deffo kidding, Grogan was the first Pats QB I can remember, although I am sure he was not the starting QB when they got battered by the Bears in the Super Bowl back in the 80,s
		
Click to expand...

He had to come into the game, though, because Tony Eason was looking for a place to lie down before the Bears' pass rush got to him.  It was the most cowardly performance that I've ever seen on the gridiron, and the press reported it as such.  Grogan was no super star, but he definitely wasn't a coward. He was all grit.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

How good has this wild card round been so far. 3 games all going deep into the 4th. 

Hope the Seahawks can just blow the eagles away.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2020)

Bloody hell. The Saints go down to the Vikings AGAIN! Some throw to Thielen by Cousins to get them in the red zone.

What a thrilling game


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

The Patriots' dynasty is over.
Why are people still playing football?


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Bloody hell. The Saints go down to the Vikings AGAIN! Some throw to Thielen by Cousins to get them in the red zone.

What a thrilling game
		
Click to expand...

Great game to watch and as a 49ers fan not too upset with the outcome I must be honest


----------



## Piece (Jan 6, 2020)

It's a good day.  Patriots out. Eagles out. Clappy out.😎


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 6, 2020)

Now that the Patriots' great era is over, let's look at banning the game for brain and spinal cord injury susceptibility.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2020)

Divisional rounds just about to get underway. Wouldn’t mind a Vikings win here.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Titans all over the ravens right now, however I’m a bit drunk so could be wrong 😆


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2020)

49ers looked good in their easy win over the vikings. 
what a surprise to wake up to the Ravens loss though! I’ll have to watch the highlights and see what happened. 

GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, this is done


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2020)

Woooweeee. The Chiefs are getting a proper smashing here. They can’t catch a cold!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Holy sh*t 🤣🤣


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2020)

This is unreal


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 12, 2020)

Mahomes is so so good. 

Mental first half, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 12, 2020)

Go the mighty Chiefs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain comeback is in town. 😱👏


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Woooweeee. The Chiefs are getting a proper smashing here. They can’t catch a cold!
		
Click to expand...

Truly Homeresque Cam!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I used to attend Patriots games back when they played in Boston,  Fenway Park to be precise, and tickets were seven dollars.  I was in college and even I could afford seven bucks in 1960s money.

Most of the years were lean.
The past twenty have been magnificent.
But last night, I sat through that great era coming to an end.

Tom Brady, at 42, says that it's "unlikely" that he will retire.
He has a beautiful family, and he's all set financially.
I don't know why he'd risk catastrophic injury just to prove publicly that he can't play anymore.

He's the greatest quarterback who ever lived.  He's the GOAT (greatest of all time). He shouldn't ruin his legacy due to hubris and greed.

Your fans love you, Tommy.  Retire now, please.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the Pats as they are the Man Yoo of NFL.  Saying that I am bitter as hell being a Raiders fan.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Truly Homeresque Cam!  

Click to expand...

At the time they dropped more balls than puberty! 
Some comeback


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I hate the Pats as they are the Man Yoo of NFL.  Saying that I am bitter as hell being a Raiders fan.

Click to expand...

The Oakland fans can't be too happy about the Raiders moving to Las Vegas for next season.  The 49ers moved to Santa Clara so now that metropolitan area went from two teams to none.
Although the Niners still call themselves the San Francisco 49ers, even though they left town.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The Oakland fans can't be too happy about the Raiders moving to Las Vegas for next season.  The 49ers moved to Santa Clara so now that metropolitan area went from two teams to none.
Although the Niners still call themselves the San Francisco 49ers, even though they left town.
		
Click to expand...

I support Raiders as my best friend moved to Oakland 12 years ago. Now they are moving to Vegas I am a little disillusioned with it all. The franchise did move to LA and a lot of the Raider Nation still travel to Oakland so Vegas for those guys is a similar journey.
Santa Clara Niners.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 13, 2020)

The got a new ballpark in Vegas.  There was already a very nice football stadium there--Sam Boyd Stadium--but they built something bigger, apparently.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2020)

So I believe. I haven’t been to Vegas so maybe a trip to the strip and some football with the wife is in the offering.
Tobago next year though so no time soon.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2020)

Love watching Patrick Mahomes.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2020)

Absolute quality is Mahomes but so is King Henry...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 20, 2020)

What is amazing about Mahomes was that he looked terrible in his rookie camp and was thought of as a potential bust even up to his first start in the 2017 season finale.     And he makes me feel really old as I remember his father pitching for the Minnesota Twins.

The two best teams are in the Super Bowl.   And I have to favour the Niners as their GM John Lynch is a long-standing friend from his great days with the Buccaneers.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm in Mexico on Superbowl Sunday, can't wait 🍹🍹🍹


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2020)

For those of you with Netflix, I recommend "Inside the mind of Aaron Hernandez", the former Patriots player who was convicted of murder whilst playing in the NFL and then hung himself in prison.  He was suffering from CTE but this is a balanced outsiders' view on the events that led up to and following the murders.    From contacts inside the NFL, he fell to the 4th round because of serious character concerns coming out of college and was on a par with Aqib Talib, the former NFL cornerback who was described to me as the most dangerous human being ever to play professional sports.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			For those of you with Netflix, I recommend "Inside the mind of Aaron Hernandez", the former Patriots player who was convicted of murder whilst playing in the NFL and then hung himself in prison.  He was suffering from CTE but this is a balanced outsiders' view on the events that led up to and following the murders.    From contacts inside the NFL, he fell to the 4th round because of serious character concerns coming out of college and was on a par with Aqib Talib, the former NFL cornerback who was described to me as the most dangerous human being ever to play professional sports.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds interesting will give it a watch. 

Talib didn't have a leg to stand on


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2020)

Antonio Brown was arrested with his trainer and released on bail. Burglary, batttery and criminal mischief.

The guy is a moron. You have all that talent and every team would love to have you if you can just not be a grade A douchebag.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 26, 2020)

Ah January 26th, the anniversary of the Bucs winning the Super Bowl.   So my annual re-watching of the game to bring back the incredible memories of being there in Qualcomm Stadium, San Diego to see it in person.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 26, 2020)

A Super Bowl Sunday without the Patriots is like an Open Championship on a parkland hotel course.
I'll pass and watch an old movie instead.

The game must go on in the middle of the night for you folks. Do many people watch?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2020)

love this


----------



## User62651 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			A Super Bowl Sunday without the Patriots is like an Open Championship on a parkland hotel course.
I'll pass and watch an old movie instead.

The game must go on in the middle of the night for you folks. Do many people watch?
		
Click to expand...


Eastern time is better than pacific time at least!

I will try and watch, have to see how I am on the night though, get a snooze earlier maybe.
Been following Chiefs for a few seasons now, maybe due a SB. My only US relatives (distant 3rd/4th cousins) are Kansas/Missouri based so it'd be good for them although Royals/baseball is really their game.
Just hope it's a high scoring offense dominated game after last years cagey defence dominated affair - Gurley and co never got going for rams. 

Clearly Gronk a big miss for Pats this season.

Of 65 million brits I'd be surprised if a million watched the game live.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2020)

My chances of watching have just nosedived. Directors over on Monday next week and I’m now in meetings all day in Milton Keynes. Can’t be jaded for that. 
Deep joy


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 27, 2020)

The Super Bowl always kicks off at 11.30pm UK time, 6.30pm Eastern Time.   Local time kickoff changes to meet that requirement from the host broadcasters.
I will watch the highlights as I have no real interest in either team outside of the 49ers GM John Lynch being a friend so I hope he gets another ring as a result.
For me, the NFL season ended just after Christmas when Jameis Winston threw another pick six to lose the final game to the Falgoons in overtime.
Only 15 days until pitchers and catchers report for spring training.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			For those of you with Netflix, I recommend "Inside the mind of Aaron Hernandez", the former Patriots player who was convicted of murder whilst playing in the NFL and then hung himself in prison.  He was suffering from CTE but this is a balanced outsiders' view on the events that led up to and following the murders.    From contacts inside the NFL, he fell to the 4th round because of serious character concerns coming out of college and was on a par with Aqib Talib, the former NFL cornerback who was described to me as the most dangerous human being ever to play professional sports.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it. No tears shed for the guy from me. Was very interesting though.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			For those of you with Netflix, I recommend "Inside the mind of Aaron Hernandez", the former Patriots player who was convicted of murder whilst playing in the NFL and then hung himself in prison.  He was suffering from CTE but this is a balanced outsiders' view on the events that led up to and following the murders.    From contacts inside the NFL, he fell to the 4th round because of serious character concerns coming out of college and was on a par with Aqib Talib, the former NFL cornerback who was described to me as the most dangerous human being ever to play professional sports.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, just binged it in the hotel room, brilliant stuff.
Kind of had some sympathy for him at the end but at the same time it's clear he was a crazy, badass son bitch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2020)

Not a great NFL fan but read this at lunchtime and thought it very good, might be worth a read;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/51281357


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not a great NFL fan but read this at lunchtime and thought it very good, might be worth a read;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/51281357

Click to expand...

an excellent read, cheers BIM


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 30, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not a great NFL fan but read this at lunchtime and thought it very good, might be worth a read;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/51281357

Click to expand...

The Lombardi belief was that while perfection was likely impossible, only the RELENTLESS pursuit of perfection could bring the realization of actual potential in the form of excellence.
Even as a fellow Italian American, I was not a fan of Lombardi because I was young at the time and saw no value to discipline and his gruff ways. 

As years went by, the players who bore the brunt of his zeal for perfection virtually all agreed that in retrospect, it was largely the reason for their success, and in the long view, worth it.
The still living Packers from that era speak of Lombardi with reverence.  

I look at a Croatian American named Bill Belichick, who coached my Patriots to six Lombardi Trophies, and get the impression that the relentless pursuit of perfection is still a formula that works.  I never applied it to my golf game, of course, and it shows.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The Lombardi belief was that while perfection was likely impossible, only the RELENTLESS pursuit of perfection could bring the realization of actual potential in the form of excellence.
Even as a fellow Italian American, I was not a fan of Lombardi because I was young at the time and saw no value to discipline and his gruff ways.

As years went by, the players who bore the brunt of his zeal for perfection virtually all agreed that in retrospect, it was largely the reason for their success, and in the long view, worth it.
The still living Packers from that era speak of Lombardi with reverence.

I look at a Croatian American named Bill Belichick, who coached my Patriots to six Lombardi Trophies, and get the impression that the relentless pursuit of perfection is still a formula that works.  I never applied it to my golf game, of course, and it shows.
		
Click to expand...


What interested me more was the bits I didn't know; I knew about his volcanic temper & hard treatment of players, I didn't realise the same man would ban his white players from bars & restaurants that wouldn't entertain his black players.  Remarkably brave & forward thinking at the time, yet something that I'd never heard mentioned before about him.

I hadn't seen the pursuit of perfection mantra attributed to him before, but obviously one of my old driving instructors had & drummed it into me in my formative years, and I have to say it worked and has stayed with me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2020)

Final game of the NFL season tonight.  I am calling Chiefs by 14 and taking the under (54) on the points.
Disappointing news over night that a friend of mine, John Lynch, missed out of the Hall of Fame again.   But as the current GM of the Niners, he is sitting in a pretty good place in his new career.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Final game of the NFL season tonight.  I am calling Chiefs by 14 and taking the under (54) on the points.
Disappointing news over night that a friend of mine, John Lynch, missed out of the Hall of Fame again.   But as the current GM of the Niners, he is sitting in a pretty good place in his new career.
		
Click to expand...

according to Wikipedia he has had a good career. 👍


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			according to Wikipedia he has had a good career. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Watch the Americas Game episode where the Bucs won the Super Bowl. Comes across really well.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 2, 2020)

They're actually playing a Super Bowl game today without my Patriots being involved. I understand that it's going to be official and count in the records and everything.  Hard to imagine.

To what little extent that I care about a no-Patriots game, I hope the Chiefs win because they're an original AFL team (albeit first in Dallas, not Kansas City).

Plus, the Niners would join the Patriots and the (uuugh) Steelers at six Lombardy Trophies if they win.

Now if I actually had to go for a visit, then yes, in that case I'll take San Francisco over flyover country, even though my favorite hangout there, Lefty O'Doul's, has closed.  Middle America isn't comfortable with my shockingly coastal values!

Sorry, Jimmy G....I know you're a fellow paisan and all, but I've got to go with Mahomes and his ridiculous haircut today....not that I'll actually be watching the game.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Final game of the NFL season tonight.  I am calling Chiefs by 14 and taking the under (54) on the points.
Disappointing news over night that a friend of mine, John Lynch, missed out of the Hall of Fame again.   But as the current GM of the Niners, he is sitting in a pretty good place in his new career.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if you mention you know John Lynch for the third time, he’ll get in next time 😉😂

Too late for me to watch the SB as need to be in the City tomorrow. Chiefs for me by 37-17.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2020)

Piece said:



			Perhaps if you mention you know John Lynch for the third time, he’ll get in next time 😉😂

Too late for me to watch the SB as need to be in the City tomorrow. Chiefs for me by 37-17.
		
Click to expand...


I'll post my picture of me holding the Bucs' Vince Lombardi Trophy next     Not one of the two replicas that each team has but the original one.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2020)

_"Watch the Americas Game episode where the Bucs won the Super Bowl. Comes across really well."_

Along with Gruden and Sapp.   Well two out of three ain't bad as Meat Loaf once said.    Sapp is a complete and utter tool.  I had the misfortune to be taking him round the Tower of London in November when the Bucs were over for an NFL Films production.   The moment the camera was rolling - nice as pie and great for the programme.   Rest of the time, absolute tool.    And he's been like that his entire life.   I'm in the background of that America's Game when Don Shula tosses the coin - you can see me in the crowd behind at the Super Bowl.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 2, 2020)

I’m going to give it a go tonight probably my first time since 1984


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2020)

Wtf

https://www.espn.co.uk/nfl/story/_/...aiders-pursue-tom-brady-qb-becomes-free-agent


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2020)

Anyone else hoping for a wardrobe malfunction here


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Anyone else hoping for a wardrobe malfunction here 

Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Anyone else hoping for a wardrobe malfunction here 

Click to expand...

makes up for the inability to sing live i guess


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2020)

Mahomes is not doing what he normally does.....


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2020)

Are the 49ers the new Patriots, boring but functional 🤮


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2020)

Phew, what a cracking game.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2020)

I had both teams to score a td and fg in each half. How it never came in is beyond me ☹️


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Final game of the NFL season tonight.  I am calling Chiefs by 14 and taking the under (54) on the points.
		
Click to expand...

Almost spot on with the margin - nailed the points.   Also nailed a bunch of prop bets I had in an article - Mahomes +26 completions, 49ers 3 or more sacks, Deebo Samuel +15 yards rushing.  I should be commentating and writing on this sport  ;-)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Anyone else hoping for a wardrobe malfunction here 

Click to expand...

I raised this with my 'on message' 17yr old daughter. The BBC showed it this morning, thankfully not their wailing. I told her I though it was sad that two succesful women felt they needed to do that still to get the gig / get attention. I was told it was empowering for women and if they wanted to do that then they were entitled to . It will be interesting to see if she feels the same in 10yrs time.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 3, 2020)

Big call on the penultimate touchdown. Looked OOB to me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Big call on the penultimate touchdown. Looked OOB to me.
		
Click to expand...

The call was "stands" so there was no distinctive proof that the ball was not breaking the plane of the endzone when his foot went out of bounds.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2020)

There are always some great adverts that debut during the Super Bowl (yes it's TWO words!)   -  this one got banned by Bud Lite - I nearly choked laughing when I saw this for the first time.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The call was "stands" so there was no distinctive proof that the ball was not breaking the plane of the endzone when his foot went out of bounds.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I understand the call but for me it looked clearly out. But I only saw highlights on my phone at lunch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2020)

PS, is taking it in the can Metaphor. Will“ Ye olde BOmer “ of taken it in the can 🤔


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yea I understand the call but for me it looked clearly out. But I only saw highlights on my phone at lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's how VAR is studied at Stockley Park.  Thankfully the NFL is a little more advanced than that      It looked borderline so the call could have gone either way.  All touchdowns and turnovers are automatically reviewed.   And no-one from the Niners was bitching about it afterwards so obviously Arsene Wenger's influence doesn't stretch to San Francisco.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, is taking it in the can Metaphor. Will“ Ye olde BOmer “ of taken it in the can 🤔
		
Click to expand...

No idea but this is Benny Hill for 2020.   The one coming out of the shower just absolutely cracks me up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There are always some great adverts that debut during the Super Bowl (yes it's TWO words!)   -  this one got banned by Bud Lite - I nearly choked laughing when I saw this for the first time.







Click to expand...

That was banned ?! So they allow people to have semi auto machine guns but childish innuendo unfunny adverts are banned ?!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was banned ?! So they allow people to have semi auto machine guns but childish innuendo unfunny adverts are banned ?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe the ads were banned the The Federal Communications Commission or anybody official. 
More likely, they were merely rejected by the network doing the telecast, Fox..

The Super Bowl is televised nationally, of course.  
Most of the coastal states viewers wouldn't have blinked at those silly ads.
Many of the flyover state viewers would boycott Budweiser products over them.

So the San Francisco 49er fans would have a mild chuckle and forget about it.
The Kansas City Chiefs fans would go apoplectic. 

And it's the Kansas City Chiefs fans who have all of those machine guns that you mention!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I don't believe the ads were banned the The Federal Communications Commission or anybody official.
More likely, they were merely rejected by the network doing the telecast, Fox..

The Super Bowl is televised nationally, of course. 
Most of the coastal states viewers wouldn't have blinked at those silly ads.
Many of the flyover state viewers would boycott Budweiser products over them.

So the San Francisco 49er fans would have a mild chuckle and forget about it.
The Kansas City Chiefs fans would go apoplectic.

And it's the Kansas City Chiefs fans who have all of those machine guns that you mention!
		
Click to expand...


Unfortunately YOB, you are trying to explain American diverse network policies to a country that eats Black pudding and haggis at one end and Caviar at the other. I find your explanations refreshing and enlightening. To others you may be wasting your breath. Personally I see you as a typical friendly Bostonian. Others see President Trump, solely because you are American. 
Keep talking on here please 👍


----------



## User62651 (Feb 3, 2020)

Lasted the first half but nodding dog kicked in and I retired to land of nod. The half time show always bores me to tears and I couldn't face waiting 25 minutes for the 2nd half. Shame, missed a great 4th quarter by the look of it. Pleased Kansas won, toward the end of the second quarter SF looked to me to be the team with momentum.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2020)

game turned massively on the 3rd and 15 play for 40ish yards, only ever one winner after that


----------



## Big_G (Feb 4, 2020)

Watched up to the end of the 3rd quarter, so didn't miss much!!!!

As a Las Vegas Raiders fan, it was a lose lose situation, with the 2 teams involved


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 17, 2020)

So Brady to leave the Pats, luckily won't be to the LV raiders as they've signed Mariota.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 17, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			So Brady to leave the Pats, luckily won't be to the LV raiders as they've signed Mariota.
		
Click to expand...

What about Belichek, you'd wonder if his motivation may be on the wane, Brady and Gronk combo would be extremely hard to replace no matter how good a coach you are.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

Be interested to hear PS and YOBs views on this and who is the replacement they have in mind.
Surely it's not that much of a shock and the Pat's were already looking for a replacement.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 17, 2020)

Social media claiming Brady has signed a $30m deal with the Buccs..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 18, 2020)

He has signed with the Bucs.    It's even worse than the Covid-19 virus.   Noodle arm and five years past his best.   Then again, anyone is better than the Turnover Machine Winston.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 18, 2020)

Not surprised he ended up in Tampa, at 42 Florida seems a nicer option than say Minnesota or Buffalo for him and his family, bit of winter sun and golf in his career twilight years.

Do Tampa need to sell more merchandise or seats? Does he go in as number 1 QB there or backup? What's in it for them, he can't run?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 18, 2020)

He will be No.1.   Ryan Griffin is a back-up at best.  Winston is a free agent and can go and throw 30 picks a season for someone else.
The extra 5,000 it will put on season ticket sales will be great news for the Glazers who own the team but any owner would be pleased with that.  But knowing them well, they will have not been involved in any decision to sign him.  This is a GM/coaching call only.
All NFL merchandise sales are shared equally amongst the 32 teams - it doesn't matter which team sells the most - it is split.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2020)

All NFL merchandise sales are shared equally amongst the 32 teams - it doesn't matter which team sells the most - it is split

And that I didnt know 😳


----------



## Captainron (Mar 20, 2020)

Maybe Tom is sick and tired of being cold all the time. At his age, he will fit right in down there.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			All NFL merchandise sales are shared equally amongst the 32 teams - it doesn't matter which team sells the most - it is split

And that I didnt know 😳
		
Click to expand...


It was part of the "League Think" policy adopted in the 1960s by the legendary commissioner Pete Rozelle.  He got all the then 16-teams to agree revenue sharing on TV rights.   But outside of basic attendance revenue sharing, nothing was in there about luxury boxes, personal seat licences, concessions etc.  So this is why teams did move cities or threaten to move so the owners could get a bigger share from those areas.

The NFL is successful because of revenue sharing.   Baseball does not have it and hence payrolls vary from around $240M per season (Dodgers, ScumSox, Wankees) to $50-60M (my Rays, Marlins, As).


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2020)

California is the latest state to face restrictions because of Covid-19.  I mean, San Francisco hasn't been this shut down since the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 21, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			California is the latest state to face restrictions because of Covid-19.  I mean, San Francisco hasn't been this shut down since the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl.
		
Click to expand...

Boom boom


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 21, 2020)

Here in New England, football is a more depressing subject that Covid19.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Here in New England, football is a more depressing subject that Covid19.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a big follower of American Football but I know Brady, not personally of course 😄. Did you expect him to retire as a Patriot? Will playing for another club now taint his legacy at all as a Patriot legend?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 25, 2020)

See the Panthers have released Cam Newton. Ex league MVP and franchise QB. 

@Pathetic Shark who would be looking to pick him up?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 25, 2020)

Most teams would not touch Scam Newton with a bargepole.   Total cancer in the locker room, totally self-centered and diminishing abilities.
Some desperate team for a QB will take a shot on him but not after his PR team have put out a ton of fake stories about him being offered loads of contracts.
All the Carolina people I spoke to in London last year were sick to the back teeth of him.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Most teams would not touch Scam Newton with a bargepole.   Total cancer in the locker room, totally self-centered and diminishing abilities.
Some desperate team for a QB will take a shot on him but not after his PR team have put out a ton of fake stories about him being offered loads of contracts.
All the Carolina people I spoke to in London last year were sick to the back teeth of him.
		
Click to expand...

He does come across as a bit of a douche in his post game interviews. 

Not sure he would want to be a backup with an ego like that but it may be the only choice he has. That or the Jets


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a big follower of American Football but I know Brady, not personally of course 😄. Did you expect him to retire as a Patriot? Will playing for another club now taint his legacy at all as a Patriot legend?
		
Click to expand...

Very few American athletes know how to bow out with dignity.
Greed and hubris always takes control.
It rarely hurts their reputation over the long run, though.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 25, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Very few American athletes know how to bow out with dignity.
Greed and hubris always takes control.
It rarely hurts their reputation over the long run, though.
		
Click to expand...

No way he could leave on a sour note after effectively being the face of the Pats for 15 odd years. He will have a TV role after retirement I am sure and being an ass about leaving would have come back to bite him every time a player in the future did something similar 
“So Tom? Is Lemar right to tell his organisation to stick it with this move to the Bears like you did when you went to the Bucs?”


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 31, 2020)

Covid-19 and the NFL advice

If you're going for a run or taking your dog for a walk, remember to remain 10 feet away from others. If you're wondering how far that is, picture a Bears wide receiver and then imagine where Mitch Trubisky actually threw the pass. That distance is about 10 feet.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2020)

@Pathetic Shark Just watched All or Nothing with the Arizona Cardinals and your coach BA seems like he knows his stuff and people like him.

Is he a good fit?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2020)

Caught a great 30 from 30 documentary on BT Sports about the 83 draft Elway to Marino where 6 QB's were first round draft picks - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elway_to_Marino


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 7, 2020)

Of those six, three became Hall of Famers, Elway, Kelly and Danny boy.   I always thought Ken O'Brien was better than the NY media made him out to be.   Todd Blackledge and Tony Eason were disasters.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Of those six, three became Hall of Famers, Elway, Kelly and Danny boy.   I always thought Ken O'Brien was better than the NY media made him out to be.   Todd Blackledge and Tony Eason were disasters.
		
Click to expand...

In regards to Blackledge in particular these numbers back that out - 15-14 as a starter in the NFL, throwing for 5,286 yards with 29 touchdowns and 38 interception


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 7, 2020)

He is nothing more than a college football analyst these days.   Eason never recovered from totally carping his pants in the Super Bowl against the Bears.  A friend of mine played DL for Chicago that day and tells stories about how Eason was visibly shaking and his offensive line were pleading with the coach to replace him.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 7, 2020)

Saw this on an NFL site.   "If you had to choose one team to sacrifice if it meant eradicating Covid-19, did you consider any other team before nominating the Dallas Cowboys"


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

One for Captainiron I saw in Mexico the other month 😅


----------



## User62651 (Apr 22, 2020)

So Gronkowski out of retirement and heading for Tampa with Brady. Can they get TB to the playoffs? (if CV19 allows).


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2020)

I am so anti this move.  He is totally over-the-hill and shot.   And we've given up a 4th round pick for it.  We already have two great tight ends in Cameron Brate and OJ Howard.   Just ridiculous.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I am so anti this move.  He is totally over-the-hill and shot.   And we've given up a 4th round pick for it.  We already have two great tight ends in Cameron Brate and OJ Howard.   Just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

What is he like in the team rooms? I get the impression that he’s a bit up his own backside and not the brightest. Not sure how him and Brady will impact on the team dynamic. @Pathetic Shark you will have an inside track on this?

On another note, I do think that he will be good for those 5-10 yard plays. Whilst not quick he still has good hands and a massive reach. Don’t see him burning downfield that often these days.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2020)

Brady is the real deal in the locker room from everything I have heard.  Gronk is just a meat-head.     But the Bucs already have Brate for those plays and red-zone threat - he went out on pass routes on over 70% of his snaps in 2019.   Howard only went out on routes around 36% last year but is a serious deep threat.  And the Bucs have the top WR combination in the NFL in Mike Evans and Chris "you can have No.12" Godwin.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I am so anti this move.  He is totally over-the-hill and shot.   And we've given up a 4th round pick for it.  We already have two great tight ends in Cameron Brate and OJ Howard.   Just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly this is your field but not so long ago Gronk took that great catch v Rams to allow Pats an easy TD for superbowl win. Surely much less of a risk at 30 than Brady at 42?
A year off may have allowed some health niggles to settle properly.
Just watched a YouTube Gronk highlights video, monster player.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2020)

One great catch does not make a good NFL tight end.  His blocking is suspect at best, he is not good in the locker room and he has not played in ages.  30 for a TE is a lot worse than 42 for a quick-release QB.   
A soccer equivalent would be to watch a couple of Chris Waddle dribbles and one highlight goal and immediately assume he was the greatest player in England.


----------

